# Just got home from Eos training..



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

Just had a 2 day class today at the training center here in town








I have to say the car is not as bad as I thought it would be. Almost has the same dash as Golf, Engine's will be 2.0lt, or the 3.2L R32 engine's, and tranny options will be the DSG only. No AWD will be avaialible.
The retractable hard to is one of the most complicated things to come from VW yet







Trunk space is VERY limited (with top down) Everyone is advised to READ THE OWNERS MANUAL. 
The top works off of 12 hall sensers (no micro switches) If this car is rear ended hard enough...... proly 30+ mph I think it maybe an easily totolled car, just by the way everything looks.
If you got qustions hit me with a PM and I will try to help u out.


----------



## Dubber07 (Jul 6, 2006)

did you get to drive it? If so, impressions? thoughts?


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dubber07)*

Drove like a Golf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Golf? you mean the old mk4 Golf? well thats sad.. did you drive the eos with the sport setup or the stock set up? Does it drive like the new jetta, GLI, GTI, Passat?
JT


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

Rabbit sorry







Gti you know what I mean.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (vw-jeff)*

Did you have any cars with heated seats?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (vw-jeff)*

DSG with the 3.2 only right? Manual is supposed to be standard equip on the 2.0T...although I get the feeling that some dealers might just order the DSG 2.0T in greater numbers...


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

... lol did it handle like the rabbit 2.5 or the GTI 2.0T.. come man.. be specific.
Thats another thing that might suck, Manual EOS might be rare and might get mark ups... 
JT


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_ ...The retractable hard to is one of the most complicated things to come from VW yet







Trunk space is VERY limited (with top down) ..

Will there be a fixed roof version?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

No, this was built as a Hardtop from the ground up. They spent alot of money on this. Wait for the Scirocco or Coupe Passat 








JT


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

All the cars had heated seats. According to the instructor, ALL Eos's will be DSG. 
As far as driving the car it was like a GTi/Beetle convert. All the cars at the training center had the 2.0lt. We did not have any 3.2l. Also the VR6 car will have 2 trunk mounted 6 volt battarys, if 1 goes bad they get replaced








The battary's in the VR6 only will be glass mat battary's, sealed units that can be mounted upside down or all around. 2.0l cars will remain the same as current cars.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (vw-jeff)*

The EOS drives VERY simmilar to the GTI 2.0T


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_No, this was built as a Hardtop from the ground up. They spent alot of money on this. Wait for the Scirocco or Coupe Passat








JT

What? That Scirocco "third coming" is like waiting for a Unicorn!







The Passat Coupe won't be nimble enough.








The Eos is *begging* for a fixed roof just like the Cayman received.







.. better handling, lighter, and better crash worthiness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully the real engineers are way ahead of me on this.


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (vw-jeff)*

Are you sure they will all be DSG's? According to this post by USCVWFAN, the model that's called just 'EOS' comes only with the manual trans. I really want a manual. Turbo and manual is a sweet combo.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2685387


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Bixenon cornering headlighs for 2.0 versions?*

I'll also post this as a new thread, but anyone at a US dealership know if it is possible to get the bixenon cornering headlights on the 2.0 4 cylinder version of the EOS despite the fact that the intial spec sheets don't indicate its availability for anything other than the 3.2 verson.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Eos 2.0T will come with either the DSG or 6 Speed manaul according to the order guide posted on here. 
JT


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (vw-jeff)*

WOW, so you already thought it was going to be a bad car, you have little faith in the top, the trunk space is poor, you think it can be easily totaled by a rear end hit, and you work for a VW dealer??? Ever think maybe you are working for the wrong brand?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_WOW, so you already thought it was going to be a bad car, you have little faith in the top, the trunk space is poor, you think it can be easily totaled by a rear end hit, and you work for a VW dealer??? Ever think maybe you are working for the wrong brand?

Convertibles simply "fold up" when crashed compared to their hard top counterparts. The roof is a major structural member. When its top is missing, the car, even though it was conceived was a convertible, has *less* torsional stiffness.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (155VERT83)*

I'd say the passenger compartment stays rather intact in a significant accident. 











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:28 AM 7-17-2006_


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_
Convertibles simply "fold up" when crashed compared to their hard top counterparts. The roof is a major structural member. When its top is missing, the car, even though it was conceived was a convertible, has *less* torsional stiffness.









I would agree they have somewhat less less torsional stiffness.....but obviously they don't simply "fold up" when hit, next time check your facts like the guy above did. Car design has come a long way, and even convertibles are safe, well built cars.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_I would agree they have somewhat less less torsional stiffness.....but obviously they don't simply "fold up" when hit

Especially cars like the Eos and the C70, which were designed exclusively as convertibles.


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (flubber)*

I just completed our training with the EOS today. 
They will NOT all be DSG. Choice of 6-speed manual or 6-speed DSG. 
VERY nice car and the handling is great. MUCH stiffer chassis that a Beetle or Cabrio convertible (I've owned both in the past). 
The company who made the top is Webasto (sp?) and they are the same company who made the top fo the Mercedes Benz hardtop! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's entry pricepoint is the same as the Pontiac G6, which only has a 4 spd auto transmission. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif $8-10k less that the Benz, $4-8k less than the Volvo. Nothing else is really in it's class. 
If you live near the Tampa Bay area I'll be glad to order one for you!


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Bixenon cornering headlighs for 2.0 versions? (northvw)*

The bixenon corning headlights are only available on the VR6. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk_funf (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (w00sh!)*

yeah i just had training today as well! drove the car! AWESOME! with the top down going 95 on the interstate the dyno system is super shape! the car is fun and it definitely is a head turner!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me!


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Just got home from Eos training.. (mk_funf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk_funf* »_yeah i just had training today as well! drove the car! AWESOME! with the top down going 95 on the interstate the dyno system is super shape! the car is fun and it definitely is a head turner!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me!

ya but you don't have to work on them.........internet sales manager, can't even get the name of the audio system right.


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_... lol did it handle like the rabbit 2.5 or the GTI 2.0T.. come man.. be specific.


Are you serious


----------

